
Ask HN: What do you use for uptime/performance monitoring? - lumannnn
There are quite some interesting SaaS tools on the market.<p>Very specific ones, which only test uptime and maybe SSL.
More broader ones which also provide status pages to which users can subscribe and get alerts when something happens.<p>What do you use and works best for you?<p>Do you use the full feature set or mostly one specific feature (e.g. uptime and alerting)?<p>Or are you even missing a feature?<p>Thanks in advance for your time and answers! :)
======
verdverm
Prometheus internally, for metrics. You will want something outside of your
stuff for uptime, in case things get real bad.

